# Looking for Qantas points



## karsum (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi, Guys I'm looking for a long lost family member to "Gift" me some Qantas points and in exchange I'll gift them a payment. 1 cent per point and minimum of 65,000 points.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

karsum said:


> Hi, Guys I'm looking for a long lost family member to "Gift" me some Qantas points and in exchange I'll gift them a payment. 1 cent per point and minimum of 65,000 points.


A dollar gets roughly 1-2 points and you want to buy them for a cent each?


----------



## johnexplo (Aug 18, 2017)

50 cent par point is good


----------



## karsum (Aug 24, 2017)

Thats what seems to be the going rate, looking online and I was offered some at that rate, and now just after a bit more…


----------

